# Another question about physiotherapy in Au (TAS)



## runslikeafish (Feb 4, 2009)

This is my first post here, I have found some great info on the forum so thanks for that 

My partner is a physiotherapist and we are looking to emigrate to Australia (Tasmania) as soon as we can. We have heard that the cheapest/quickest route for her to obtain registration with the Aus Physiotherapists Association is to apply to NZ and then apply for a practice certificate for Aus with her NZ registration.

We have researched this route and it looks fine but I'm wondering if anyone else has done it that way. I haven't spoken to the NZ board - I feel a bit awkward asking the question as we're not going there. We're wondering if she needs to validate her NZ registration by working there for example.

Any help/thoughts gratefully received!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

runslikeafish said:


> This is my first post here, I have found some great info on the forum so thanks for that
> 
> My partner is a physiotherapist and we are looking to emigrate to Australia (Tasmania) as soon as we can. We have heard that the cheapest/quickest route for her to obtain registration with the Aus Physiotherapists Association is to apply to NZ and then apply for a practice certificate for Aus with her NZ registration.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a rather convoluted way of doing things to me. From the APC website, it says they only group exempt from taking the assessments exams are :

Only physiotherapists who:

* who hold an accredited entry-level qualification in physiotherapy completed at a university in Australia, and/or
* who hold a current certificate of full registration (*practising certificate*) with any State/Territory Physiotherapists' Registration Board in Australia or the New Zealand Physiotherapists' Board 

my guess is that the NZ board wouldn't issue you a practicing certificate if you weren't an active Physiotherapist in NZ. Although I could be wrong.

I would just go directly with the APC for your skills assessment, and go from there:

Assessment of overseas qualified physiotherapists —


----------



## runslikeafish (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the the quick and helpful reply. The practising certificate is the key issue. We _think_ that once you are registered you apply for a practicing certificate and away you go. I'm hoping that by its nature they can't wait until you're practising before giving you a practising certificate... 

The two problems for us with the Aus registration are: 1/ It takes ages (the first exam she could take would be in Sept I think with nearly another year until the 2nd) and 2/ The second exam must be taken in Aus - which obviously is a major pain/expense. NZ registration is a lot quicker and cheaper.

I think I may have to bite the bullet and speak to the NZ board.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

runslikeafish said:


> Thanks for the the quick and helpful reply. The practising certificate is the key issue. We _think_ that once you are registered you apply for a practicing certificate and away you go. I'm hoping that by its nature they can't wait until you're practising before giving you a practising certificate...
> 
> The two problems for us with the Aus registration are: 1/ It takes ages (the first exam she could take would be in Sept I think with nearly another year until the 2nd) and 2/ The second exam must be taken in Aus - which obviously is a major pain/expense. NZ registration is a lot quicker and cheaper.
> 
> I think I may have to bite the bullet and speak to the NZ board.


wow.. im surprised that you have to wait that long for the exams. No wonder it is on the Critical Skills List. 

Yes. Give NZ a call, you will probably find them to be helpful.


----------



## runslikeafish (Feb 4, 2009)

Just an update in case anyone else has the same issue. My better half spoke to an Aus recruitment agency, who specialise in medical jobs, this morning and this is a well-trodden path to physio registration. Apparently (and presumably because Aus registration is so difficult/lengthy in comparison) this is the "usual" route. Don't shout about your Aus intentions to the NZ board though...

Now I'm off to look at Tasmania websites


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

runslikeafish said:


> Just an update in case anyone else has the same issue. My better half spoke to an Aus recruitment agency, who specialise in medical jobs, this morning and this is a well-trodden path to physio registration. Apparently (and presumably because Aus registration is so difficult/lengthy in comparison) this is the "usual" route. Don't shout about your Aus intentions to the NZ board though...
> 
> Now I'm off to look at Tasmania websites


Hahah... thats great news.. glad you have managed to find a speedy route. Not too often i hear of someone wanting to go to Tasmania. What draws you there?

Mat


----------



## runslikeafish (Feb 4, 2009)

We live in Cornwall which is a very rural and "backward" part of England (a tongue in cheek description) and Tasmania seems to be everything that we wish Cornwall was. Hobart is a fantastic city too, not too big but big enough to have everything we could possibly want.

When we visited Tas (Nov/Dec last year) we both fell in love. I suppose coming from a comparatively quiet part of England would make us more suited to Tas than people from a big city. Plus Melbourne is only a hop and a skip away and Melb is probably my favourite "big" city in the world 

...and of course we LOVE Australia generally  .


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

runslikeafish said:


> We live in Cornwall which is a very rural and "backward" part of England (a tongue in cheek description)



For some reason Worzel Gummidge comes to mind 

yes, you are not too far from Melbourne... i love it there too. I think there is an overnight ferry that goes between the 2.


----------



## runslikeafish (Feb 4, 2009)

I think Worzul Gummidge is not a bad description!


----------



## pmartin8 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Registration un Australia*

Hi,

My partner and I are currently completing a Physiotherapist registration in Australia (limited registration). If you want to have more information on how its works you should contact us. 

pmartin8 [at ]gmail [dot] com

This is a really painful process... a lot of documents to gather and you are most likely to be refused a couple of times before it works.

We lost a lot of money / energy in this process so if we can help someone with this, it wont be for nothing!

Cheers
Peter and Gen


----------



## LiisaC (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello! I am a Finnish Physiotherapist and my husband just received a job in sydney as a nurse. Now the fun part starts; I've already looked into registration and it seems like it's nearly impossible?!! is this the case? I will get a work visa through my husband and actually moving there is not the problem. However being able to work as a physio is.

Help anyone, please?


----------



## pratikshelar871 (May 17, 2013)

*physio enquiry*

hi
I am from india
my wife is a physio and I am an IT guy. We were wondering about the exact procedure for PR visa provided my wife is a primary applicant. what all steps should be taken. everything on the sites seems to be confusing and lengthy and nothing seems to tell me how exactly to proceed. I will be glad if anyone from india went through the process succesfully would share their experiences.
thanks and waiting:yield:


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

*Need your help*

Hey Peter and Gen

can you share the complete procedure and exam details.
Do you also think, moving to NZ is easier?


----------



## steveott21 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Runslikeafish, are you still active on here. Trying to get more information from someone that has completed the move from the UK to New Zealand and then onto Australia as well. Please let me know if we could possible chat


----------

